# USD losing its status as reserve currency?



## Stormin_Norman (20 August 2009)

the report it was by the largest bond fund manager that it was certainly created a storm last night!

not new thoughts/news, but apart from a govt announcement of the same, it is quite a statement!


----------



## Bushman (20 August 2009)

Stormin_Norman said:


> the report it was by the largest bond fund manager that it was certainly created a storm last night!
> 
> not new thoughts/news, but apart from a govt announcement of the same, it is quite a statement!




You mean Pimco Stormin? 

Can you please send through a copy of the web-link to the report?


----------



## Timmy (20 August 2009)

Bushman said:


> Can you please send through a copy of the web-link to the report?




Here 'tis Bushman.


----------

